# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: مشخص کردن اعداد اول

## hossein71

سلام میخواستم ایده های دوستان رو درباره نوشتن برنامه ای که «یک عدد رو از کاربر بگیره ومشخص کنه که آیا این عدد اول هست یا نه»بدونم.

با تشکر

----------


## OMID CPP

> سلام میخواستم ایده های دوستان رو درباره نوشتن برنامه ای که «یک عدد رو از کاربر بگیره ومشخص کنه که آیا این عدد اول هست یا نه»بدونم.
> 
> با تشکر


این هم نظر بنده:

#include<iostream.h>
int main() {
int i,p,n,mod;
cout<<"Please enter a number:";
cin>>n;
i=1;
p=0;
while(i<=n) {
mod=n%i;
if(mod==0)
p=p+1;
i++;
}
if(p==2) {
cout<<"aval ast!";
else
cout<<"aval nist!";
return 0;
}

موفق باشید...

----------

